
The Department Store Guitar - PaulHoule
https://tedium.co/2019/01/24/department-store-guitar-history/
======
Wistar
My older brother's first electric guitar was a Christmas gift from my parents:
a Sears Silvertone. He went on to own dozens of guitars through the
years—including a one-of-a-kind Gibson now in the hands of Far Side cartoonist
Gary Larson—but, today, after the dream of rock stardom has long since faded,
he has only a 1956 Martin acoustic and that ol' Silvertone.

~~~
lowtolerance
My dad’s first guitar was a Silvertone, too. A black Silvertone 1446, to be
exact. I looked up it’s value recently and was shocked to find that it is
worth about $1,300 today.

~~~
Wistar
Wow. I'd guess that this one which is has dark-colored edges with an air-
brushed lighter area in the middle solid-body is from about 1968.

~~~
lowtolerance
Very nice. My dad’s is a black hollow-body with a white trim, and was built in
‘61. Even though Silvertone was considered a “budget” brand, this was a $150+
guitar in its day, with Gibson humbuckers and a Bigsby bridge.

------
Splendor
The Harmony brand has recently been revived.

[https://reverb.com/news/video-newly-re-launched-harmony-
show...](https://reverb.com/news/video-newly-re-launched-harmony-shows-off-
its-2018-lineup-from-namm)

